# Nice Play On Words



## t001xa22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Some folks have entirely too much time on their hands to figure out this stuff..........


----------



## DestinTurnings (Jul 3, 2012)

A man, a plan, a canal, Panama.


----------



## Rick P (Jul 3, 2012)

The one time in life nehw gnieb cixelsid nac pleh!


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 3, 2012)

Rick P said:


> The one time in life nehw gnieb cixelsid nac pleh!


 
Who is Dick Lesick?


----------



## Monty (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Joe S. (Jul 3, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle little star and the abc's are the same song


----------



## GoatRider (Jul 3, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> Twinkle twinkle little star and the abc's are the same song



Which was originally a french song "Ah! vous dirai-je, Maman". Mozart's variations on it are particularly delightful.


----------



## Xander (Jul 3, 2012)

Madam I'm Adam = Madam I'm Adam


----------

